# Catch an Honest Thief - Cover question!!!



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Catch an Honest Thief (A Haven Mystery) is now available on Kindle!!! Here's a bit about the story:

An Indiana Jones-style caper across the desert of New Mexico; high-tech gadgets, a mystery and a romance.

Alexia is trying to protect the crystals that power the city of Haven. Going undercover and stealing the crystals seemed like a great idea--until a real thief showed up.

Bait and switch is suddenly cat and mouse--but who is the real thief? And why is the new security chief spending so much time looking into her background?

Confessing her secret plans to protect the crystals might help the security chief narrow in on the real culprit, but it would cost Alexia her job, her freedom, and her status. Of course, if she keeps standing in the way of the real thief, it will cost her a whole lot more.

Young adults may also enjoy this cozy mystery with a romantic subplot.

Pages: 220 or 3900 locations.
Price: On sale now for $2.99.

Thanks very much for creating a spot where I can talk about my books!
Maria


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Pages: ~260 or 3900 locations(depends on the font chosen).
> Price: On sale now for $1.99.


I don't understand this reference. On a Kindle,the number of locations is constant; size of font doesn't matter.

Are you saying there are 260 pages, roughly as a paper book, and 3900 in the Kindle edition?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Ann,

Yes, roughly 260 pages were it a mass-market paperback.  I have heard that the "locations" seem to change and the size also changes, but people have asked to have something of the sort listed on the Amazon Kindle forum so that they can tell whether it is a full-sized book.  Catch an Honest Thief is a book, not a short story.  

I noticed when uploading it that the kindle reported 3900 at one point and then the number went higher (I didn't change anything other than to correct a problem with a chapter heading.)  I honestly have no idea how the"location" is computed and I also don't know what makes it change, but I thought I'd put it down here.  Of course, I may have served to confuse more than anything...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I went ahead and took out the font reference.  That was my understanding of one of the things that made it change.  Shows what I know.      Anyway, thanks for helping me make it maybe a little more clear (and for you help with the blurb earlier!)

If putting the location in there makes it more confusing than helpful, I'd be interested in knowing that as well...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

# of paper pages plus Kindle locations is good info to have. . . . .thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst said:


> Had to use the old link maker, but here are your links:


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Oooh, thank you!!!  How do I use the old link maker?  Is that the img tag or something else?

Thank you.

Maria


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Oooh, thank you!!! How do I use the old link maker? Is that the img tag or something else?


There are instructions on the page. If you need help, let me know.

http://www.kboards.com/link/link-maker-1-0.php


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Maria:  I read the sample and just purchased the book! I really like your twist (on the subject matter) and storyline so far.... I have purchased 8 books in the last few days, which is more than my norm and one is a sequel to a book I have recently finished so I will be reading that one first, but I plan to read and finish yours real soon. I have about 100 books TBR! So many dots and so little time.......... Thanks for the announcement/sale.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle--

Thank you very much for your kind words!  I hope you enjoy the rest of the book!!!!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Intinst--

I tried using the old link system, but I still don't quite understand how to get the image to show up.  It finds the book and I can get the text stuff (I tried the link over at the under 3 dollars thread) but I don't know how to make the picture show up.  I'm going to play with it some more, and I am not sure if it is possible to describe the right way...on another forum I posted on, we used the raw "img" tag...so I think once I get it right, I'll copy the correct stuff to a file somewhere so that I'll be able to post.  I don't know why it doesn't work in the new link system; it worked for at least a week, but now I've disappeared...

Thanks for any suggestions!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks to Pidgeon and Intinst, I now can link to my books! Appreciate the help!

As I mentioned on the Sage announcement:

My latest short story is still available at "Over My Dead Body."

http://www.overmydeadbody.com/schneidr.htm

I believe it will be up as a free read until mid-Sept, when the winners of the next contest will be posted. At that point I will probably make the story available over at www.AnthologyBuilder.com, where that story and many others can be built into an anthology for purchase. There are some really fabulous stories out there. I compiled...oh probably 5 different books of short stories or so. This is my favorite anthology so far:

http://www.anthologybuilder.com/view_template.php?template_id=217

When I bought the book, I think there were two stories that I didn't like (I have since swapped them out--you can select edit at the bottom of the table of contents and move stories around, delete stories, add stories, or just buy the antho as is.)

I haven't purchased all the anthologies that I've build. I think I have 3 waiting in the wings and am working on building a new one. New stories are added monthly.

Maria


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This book is now featured on my blog.  

It received 3 3/4 Stars, which, with my rating system, is definitely worth a recommendation.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Red, thank you so much for your review and comments!!!!  You are, quite simply, the New York Times review section for the Kindle!!!  Thank you for your hard work!!!!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Maria:

It's taken me longer than I anticipated to read your book because at the time I purchased it, among other things requiring my attention, I also started a part-time job and went through a few kindle replacements due to the sun fade issue. I spent valuable reading time "testing" out the kindles, sometimes downloading and reading samples, and packaging and returning the bad units. Agh! Finally, all is well now and your book is the first one I started reading AND actually *completed* in over two weeks. I haven't even had a chance to go back to and finish two other series/sequel books I had begun reading prior to getting yours....LOL

Your book caught my attention because my favorite movie genre is heists/con artists planning and pulling off a good scam. Back in the 80's, I did come across a few books with those kind of themes/plots, including a few with a female main character, but since then they seem difficult to find. Maybe now that I have a kindle and have discovered so many different book sources, I will be able to find more.

I wanted to let you know I enjoyed reading your book. I liked the storyline, it held my attention, and it was a fast read. It's rare to find a book with elements of planning & theft, mystery/suspense, romance, future technology, and humor all wrapped together, and without being "heavy." Everything flowed together very well and I recommend this book as a lighthearted, clean, quick, and fun read. Do you plan on writing more books featuring Alexia and


Spoiler



Chris


?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle:  Thank you!!!!   --both for taking time to read it and for taking time to come back and let me know you liked it!  You're very thoughtful!   I too like thief characters, in both fantasy and mystery.  I guess that is how Alexia snuck into my writing.  I won't say never on writing a sequel to "Thief," although at the moment I'm working on a more traditional cozy/mystery set in corporate America.  At the same time I'm trying to get an urban fantasy published traditionally.    Keeping myself busy!

If you read fantasy, I'd highly recommend "When Demons Walk" by Patricia Briggs.  Some good thieving going on there.  Thieves are much more common in fantasy and even if you don't like fantasy much, you might like this particular book.  It's got a great plot and lots of intrigue.   I also know it's available on kindle!

Thanks again.  I truly appreciate the feedback.

Maria

P.S.  I hope you have all your kindle screen issues worked out.  I hear they are pretty good about that particular problem, so I hope you got yourself a good one!!!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

My pleasure, Maria. I just posted a review on your book in Amazon. It's the first book review I have ever posted....before getting my Kindle and discovering the forums, I never gave book reviews much thought at all, but now with my discovery of indie authors, I know it's important. I plan to go back (not today, but soon) and post other reviews for a few other indie authors whose books I also enjoyed.

Thank you for the recommendation for "When Demons Walk." I have added it to my wish list so I don't forget about it. I still have a lot of books to catch up on now that my Kindle issues are resolved.  

Caper is the word I couldn't think of last night to describe stealing/heist storylines I love and can't find enough of.

I have read a lot of paranormal books the last few years; my favs are vampire romance/mystery/humor (but not so dark with ongoing battles/fighting and/or tons of erotica---am I weird if I find that boring and want more plotlines and twists?), psychic, and magic. Since getting the kindle, I am slowly starting to pick up a few fantasy and scifi books.... sometimes it's all blended together and can be a little hard to classify what is which genre anymore...LOL 

Alexia is likeable, smart, has sharp planning/caper skills, good instincts, and a new romance in her life, so I would love it if you did decide to write more Haven mysteries with Alexia in them, but will plan on reading your new traditional cozy/mystery set in corporate America as soon as you put it up for sale, so be sure to post here...LOL  Meanwhile, I will give your "Sage - Tales From a Magic Kingdom" a try and read your short stories (I have saved the links) real soon.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle:

Ooooh thank you!  I look forward to reading your review the second it appears!    And yes, of course I will announce new books as they come along!

Here are some great capers to tide you over while I'm writing another adventure:

"Put a Lid on It" by Donald Westlake.  He writes an entire series of "thieves" that get into all sorts of trouble (known as the Dortmunder series) but this is a stand alone--and an excellent one.  It's my favorite of his work.  It does involve a thief...and really he was trying to get out of the thieving business.  I predict you will love this book and laugh yourself silly!

Elizabeth Peters --Vicky Bliss series-- "Borrower of the Night" is the first one in the series.  These are light, extremely funny is spots...and involve a thief.  

In the urban fantasy realm, I already recommended Patricia Briggs "When Demons Walk" -- thief in that one.  She also has "Steal the Dragon," which is quite good.  I like most of her work; broad range of things.  I think these two are some of her best.

No thief, but a very good caper:  John Levitt.  Dog Days is the first (click on the "I want it on Kindle now" and maybe it'll show up!)  The second is New Tricks and is on Kindle.  The third is out this November (Can't Wait!)

No thief, but good plotting, very fun heroine who grows all her relationships, including friendships in the series:  Ilona Andrews.  Magic Bites is the first one.  Very good reading; shapeshifters galore, a possible romance, a mysterious past...this series has a lot going for it.

There's just some awesome stuff out there waiting like little gems to be read!

Thanks again for all your support and enthusiasm!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

You are very welcome, Maria!

OMG!!! The Hot Rock (written by Donald Westlake) is one of my most favorite movies--EVER! The first time I saw that movie it was on TV and I was about 12 or 13 years old (in my late 40's now); this movie is why I came to LOVE caper movies. Both the storyline and cast were fantastic and Paul Sands made me laugh so much it hurt. I did see Bank Shot, but did not care much for it. I have watched The Hot Rock about 15 times (on TV) over the years, was never able to find it on VCR video tape (but saw it on Ebay a few times; it always sold for over $80.00), and was thrilled to get the DVD when it finally became available a few years ago. I never knew Donald Westlake had so many books available; never thought to research him on the internet (what a dummy I can be!). Before the Kindle, I rarely researched books online, so thank you so much for bringing this to my attention. You made my day! I will get "Put a Lid On It" first and then mostly likely get all or most of his other books....thank you!!!!!!!!  (oh goodness...he's got 17 available on Kindle...I just looked). (Side note: when you watch that movie, you can see many shots of the twin towers being built in the background....so sad....)

I am going to look up all the other books you recommended. I have read at least one or two books by each of those authors, except John Levitt, but not in the recent years........ Thank you so much for taking the time to give me the recommendations. If you don't see me post anymore, you will know I am too busy reading.....LOL

If the review I posted of your book does not show up on Amazon tomorrow, I will write another and repost sometime tomorrow evening or night. 

Thanks, again, Maria!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you Luv!  The review showed up just fine earlier this week.  It looks great sitting there under the book.  I couldn't be more pleased!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've uploaded "Catch an Honest Thief" to Smashwords for anyone that doesn't have a Kindle:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3798 It's priced the same as on Amazon: $2.99.

I had a wee bit of trouble with the conversion, so there is no PDF file (or if you see one, you can only access it from the site as opposed to downloading a local copy and reopening later.)

The other file formats, including .mobi (which works on Kindle) looked great. If you have any trouble--let me know of course!!!

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone looking for a short story free read?

Check out my short story published at Coyote Wild Magazine: Around the Bend

http://coyotewildmag.com/2008/january/around_schneider.html

It's a mystery!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Weekend bump!   I am *hoping* to have a new short story accepted soon...will keep you posted!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

As I posted on my other book thread, I was traveling last week--specifically to Europe with my parents, who wanted to see Rome and Spain.  I'll be blogging about the adventures and posting things we learned, along with pictures over the next month.  For anyone interested in following along, join me at my blog:

www.BearMountainBooks.com

If you have specific questions, feel free to ask, join in or heckle as needed!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm running a "Cover Contest" to help choose the cover for my next cozy mystery, _Executive Lunch_ over at my blog:

www.BearMountainBooks.com

Choose between what was two covers and is now three...due to great input from all of you! The poll will run through the weekend (possibly as long as Tues!)

Stop on over. Click to vote; leave comments if you like!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!!!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Always improving, that's me...

New description for Catch an Honest Thief -- Smash has the update, but Kindle is running a little behind, so here it is:

An Indiana Jones-style caper across the desert of New Mexico; high-tech gadgets, a mystery and a romance.

Alexia is trying to protect the crystals that power the city of Haven. Going undercover and stealing the crystals seemed like a great idea-until a real thief showed up.

Bait and switch is suddenly cat and mouse-but who is the real thief? And why is the new security chief spending so much time looking into her background?

Confessing her secret plans to protect the crystals might help the security chief narrow in on the real culprit, but it would cost Alexia her job, her freedom, and her status. Of course, if she keeps standing in the way of the real thief, it will cost her a whole lot more.

Young adults may also enjoy this cozy mystery with a romantic subplot.

If you enjoy cozy mysteries, download a sample and see what you think!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Will be gone for about a week, so any responses to my threads will be delayed...y'all keep the reading going!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

In my signature, you'll see...a brand new cover for Catch an Honest Thief!!!

And here's a larger picture:










Here's a link to it on Amazon:

Catch an Honest Thief

The fabulous Razzle Dazzle Designs (www.RazzDazzDesigns.com) did the artwork. I think she did a great job with a difficult mix of elements--an adventure across the New Mexico desert in search of safety for crystals with the power to light a city--or destroy it if the crystals land in the wrong hands!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The new cover looks great, Maria. The artist did a nice job, especially the vivid colors.

JimC


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim!  I really like it!  I've enjoyed sending it around to everyone I know.  It's a great piece of art--very pretty and it captures that "cozy" feeling well!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Maria, I love the cover!  It's like it's in 3-D!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool!  Just one-clicked!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

stacydan said:


> Cool! Just one-clicked!


Aw, thanks! I hope you love it!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Maria, I love the cover! It's like it's in 3-D!


Thank you Maureen. I think she did a great job with it!

Maria


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The new cover is definitely an attention-getter!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Andra said:


> The new cover is definitely an attention-getter!


Thanks Andra!!!!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Great new cover, Maria! It really “pops” and I hope it brings you sales, sales, and more sales. Love the sign, and the soft focus, the landscape, the flowers, the crystals, and even the snake is cute (normally, I really hate snakes).

Thief is the first book of yours that I read, and I am still hoping there will be a second Haven Mystery  
Any chance of this happening, perhaps in 2011? Say, Spring or Fall?    Whaddya say? Is it likely, remotely possible, or never?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> Great new cover, Maria! It really "pops" and I hope it brings you sales, sales, and more sales. Love the sign, and the soft focus, the landscape, the flowers, the crystals, and even the snake is cute (normally, I really hate snakes).
> 
> Thief is the first book of yours that I read, and I am still hoping there will be a second Haven Mystery
> Any chance of this happening, perhaps in 2011? Say, Spring or Fall?  Whaddya say? Is it likely, remotely possible, or never?


Hi Luv!

How...uncanny that you mention this today. I just received an email today from another reader...and I don't usually hear much about this book!!!

Okay, as for next year...not remotely possible!!!  I have a book coming out in November (Under Witch Moon) and then Executive Sicks Days is scheduled for February...I am not seeing how I can possibly squeeze another book out until Nov 2011 and I can only write so fast...and I have nothing in the Haven series but a few odd notations...we are not talking even an opening paragraph!

But sure. I'll just add it to my list of things to do. Gulp.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> But sure. I'll just add it to my list of things to do. Gulp.


Add a sequel to Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom while you're at it.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Really like the new cover, Maria!! Great artwork!


Thanks Kinbr!!! I'm liking it more and more. I appreciate all the positive feedback (and so does the artist. She's been "artisting" a long time--it's her full-time job, but this is her first cover.)

Maria


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Maria,

I'm reading _Catch an Honest Thief _ and loving it. I was quite surprised -- pleasantly surprised -- to find it's a taut, pacy hi-tech mystery, rather than the light, funny, not-to-be-taken-too-seriously cozy mystery the cover (and title) suggest.

A big thank you to the person who recommended it.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> I'm reading _Catch an Honest Thief _ and loving it. I was quite surprised -- pleasantly surprised -- to find it's a taut, pacy hi-tech mystery, rather than the light, funny, not-to-be-taken-too-seriously cozy mystery the cover (and title) suggest.
> 
> ...


Vicki! Thank you! I've gotten a lot of grief for the cover. Everyone loves it...EXCEPT...(there always has to be a but...). My cozy fans from my other series think the cover is too scary. Some people have mentioned it is "too Western." And then there's the "but it should have a ninja on front instead of a snake."

I admit that a different cover would probably help. And if I were genius enough to know what kind of cover to put on it, believe me, I'd do it. This is the second cover the book has had and I don't want to confuse readers with a new cover. They might think it's a whole new book!

You're a writer. You know how complicated this stuff is! And you also know how much it means to me to have you stop by and tell me you're enjoying the book. Thank you. 

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

_Catch an Honest Thief_ is the only one of Maria's books that I haven't read yet. I've had it on my Kindle since August of last year, but I can never seem to squeeze it in.

Must... find... time!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> Vicki! Thank you! I've gotten a lot of grief for the cover. Everyone loves it...EXCEPT...(there always has to be a but...). My cozy fans from my other series think the cover is too scary. Some people have mentioned it is "too Western." And then there's the "but it should have a ninja on front instead of a snake."
> 
> I admit that a different cover would probably help. And if I were genius enough to know what kind of cover to put on it, believe me, I'd do it. This is the second cover the book has had and I don't want to confuse readers with a new cover. They might think it's a whole new book!
> 
> ...


LOL Complicated is right. You can't please everyone, and if you try, you just end up tying yourself in knots and getting nowhere fast. 

I wasn't suggesting you change your cover, just that for _me_, the light-hearted cover belied the pacy story and writing style.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Vicki,

A writer can be the worst judge of her own writing style...it's all up to the readers!

Jim,
It's probably the fault of the cover that you haven't found time!  There's likely some sort of subliminal message hidden in there that not even I know about.  Or...a snake egg  Or is it only chicken eggs that you fear?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Jim,
> It's probably the fault of the cover that you haven't found time! There's likely some sort of subliminal message hidden in there that not even I know about. Or...a snake egg Or is it only chicken eggs that you fear?


Maria, have you learned nothing from my enlightened teachings? You should know that all eggs are evil. 

Check the link in your signature for the "Thief" cover - it doesn't look like it's going to the Thief page.

Eggs... yuuuuuuch!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:



> Maria, have you learned nothing from my enlightened teachings? You should know that all eggs are evil.
> 
> Check the link in your signature for the "Thief" cover - it doesn't look like it's going to the Thief page.
> 
> Eggs... yuuuuuuch!


See, that is what I get for being a smarty-pants!

(Thanks. Link is fixed.) 

I'm such a dork sometimes!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of putting some of my books in print (in addition to the ebook form).  So....over on my blog, I've got a possible print cover for "Thief" -- love to hear what y'all think!!!

www.BearMountainBooks.com


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The deep red against the blue sky is very dramatic, certainly an attention-getter.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maria--

Having recently gone thru bookcover-hell myself, I'll chime in here, but you probably won't like what I have to say. The cover just doesn't Grab Me. As my daughter said to me on one of my proposed versions "It looks like a college text book." The Sedona setting is lovely, but it is passive. It doesn't really arouse curiosity. Whereas your ebook version has the snake and the hat, which make me think "I wonder what those are about?" There isn't anything in the proposed pic to raise any questions. The title is good and does raise the question of an "honest thief." But, people are so visual nowadays, I think you need something with a little more mystery or puzzlement to make the reader want to crack open the book.

Seeing as I am extremely limited in my book-cover making abilities, I can sympathize with you. If I can't find the perfect stock picture, I'm out-of-luck. In the case of my latest book, I couldn't find one and ended up watercoloring the background myself, taking a photo of it and throwing the words on top. I'm not gaga over it, but after a week of frustration, it was the best I could come up with. With an ebook, I can always change it, but you're talking print book, so you better feel REALLY good about it.

Well, that's my honest feedback. I think you need something with more power.

Sorry!

Dana


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Dana--all good points!  Thanks for chiming in!  I've had a very hard time with this particular cover--A couple of readers detested the snake (that I thought was "cute!") and others have said the cover is "too cozy."   So with the print (or potential print) version I thought I'd try something different.  Doesn't mean different will be good...



I always have a lot of fun with these projects.  If this cover fails to garner complete admiration, I think I'll go with something wildly sci/fi...


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the notion of a city powered by crystals -- and more intrigued by the thought of stealing them!  (Yeah, why not?)

As for the cover, I think a cover should hook the reader with something familiar (that the reader will recognize and understand), and something else unfamiliar (that suggests something totally new).  The hat on the post is a mysterious element -- who's hat is it? -- so I'd vote for that one.  Good luck!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I always liked your covers, Maria.  But Under Witch Moon is my favorite!   I agree that the existing cover for Catch an Honest Thief is really the best.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks y'all!

Being a glutton for punishment, I went ahead and "merged" the designs a bit, just to see how it would look.  I posted this new morph in the same post, under the other one.

I'm not sure of the colors yet; still playing around with those, but it's possible that the morphed look would look good on a physical book.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I took all the advice here and created a cover with every element everyone suggested. It had trees, crystals, desert, people, snakes, guns, lasers...and then...I went to www.razzdazzdesigns.com and had them design a cover for me:










What do y'all think?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it is awesome!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic, Maria. Contemporary and classy. Fits the story perfectly IMHO.  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Vicki!

If anyone wants to see a side by side comparison...Vicki used me as the poster child. 

http://vickityley.blogspot.com/2011/06/do-you-judge-book-by-its-cover.html

I think both artists did a good job; any flaws with the cover design are completely my own--I asked and the artist delivered. That doesn't mean that I was able to capture the essence of the story!!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I needed to bump this up so that someone can see the new cover!

Maria


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maria--

I'll chime in here because I saw earlier versions and I am always wrestling with these cover issues myself.  This one is more eyecatching and sophisticated than the previous versions. I had to blow it up to realize there is a man behind the woman and I don't know what is behind them.  It calls to mind a gambling casino--like a slot machine or something.  Is that right?

Anyway, the woman's profile draws me in and it says "mystery" and the title is excellent.

Hope that feedback helps.  Good luck with it!

Dana


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Maria--
> 
> I'll chime in here because I saw earlier versions and I am always wrestling with these cover issues myself. This one is more eyecatching and sophisticated than the previous versions. I had to blow it up to realize there is a man behind the woman and I don't know what is behind them. It calls to mind a gambling casino--like a slot machine or something. Is that right?
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! It's actually good that you're aren't too sure what is behind them.  The background is more to denote the futuristic aspect of the novel without overwhelming it. If the woman draws you in and says mystery--well, that is more than half the battle right there!!!

Thanks so much for stopping by to offer your opinion. I really appreciate it!

Maria


----------

